# Textdatei ändern auf Server



## Krondor (14. Aug 2004)

Hi,

ich wollte mal wissen ob folgendes ohne Datenbank möglich ist.

Ich wollte ein Applet schreiben, welches eine Textdatei auf einem Server ändert.

Das ganze soll so sein, dass man auf eine HTML Seite geht und dort einfach etwas in
ein JTextArea oder so ähnlich schreibt und dann dieser Text in einer Textdatei auf dem 
Server abgespeichert wird.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dies nur geht indem man sich per ftp auf dem server einloggt
oder dass die Sandbox da nicht mitspielt.

Thx im voraus,
Krondor


----------



## akira (14. Aug 2004)

Hi,

sowas könntest Du mit einem Servlet realisieren, eine Datenbank ist dazu nicht nötig.


----------



## foobar (30. Aug 2004)

Das lässt sich ganz leicht durch RMI lösen.
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel/java-19.htm


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Aug 2004)

@foobar: Wie funktioniert das? Braucht man dazu nicht auch eine aktive Komponente auf dem, bzw als Server?


----------



## foobar (31. Aug 2004)

@L-ectron-X Auf dem Server muß die RMIRegistry gestartet werden, daß kann man aber auch automatisieren. Mit RMI kann man entfernte Objekte ansprechen, daß bedeutet man schreibt einfach eine Klasse und RMI kümmert sich um die Kommunikation. Man braucht also keine Sockets, daß erledigt RMI alles selbst.


----------



## meez (31. Aug 2004)

Das heisst aber, dass dein Applet den ganzen RMI  Plunder zuerst runterladen muss...
Das würd ich mit einer normalen Netzwerk-Kommunikation machen...


----------



## foobar (31. Aug 2004)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das heisst aber, dass dein Applet den ganzen RMI  Plunder zuerst runterladen muss...
> Das würd ich mit einer normalen Netzwerk-Kommunikation machen...


RMI stellt genauso eine Verbindung über Sockets her, nur du mußt dich nicht selbst um die Kommunikation kümmern.


----------



## meez (31. Aug 2004)

Ich weiss...Das Applet muss einfach noch all die Protokoll- und Verbindungsklassen für IIOP laden...
Geht einfach länger...


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Aug 2004)

Um RMI nutzen zu können, brauche ich also auf meinem Web-Server eine aktive Komponente. OK. Was mache ich aber, wenn ich keinen Zugriff auf den Web-Server habe, sondern nur einen FTP-Zugang, um meine Daten abzulegen? Ich kann ja auf einem Web-Server, dessen Mieter ich bin, kein Programm starten.
Und genau dieses Problem wird auch Krondor haben.


----------



## Grizzly (1. Sep 2004)

Dann sollte er mindestens eine PHP Skript, ein ASP Skript oder ein CGI hochladen können.

Denn zum Einen wird der FTP Server u.U. ein anderer sein, als der HTTP Server. Und damit kann das Applet aus Sicherheitsgründen ja nicht mehr auf ihn zugreifen. Zum Anderen ist es natürlich so eine Sache seine FTP Daten in einem Applet an jeden Seitenbesucher zu liefern :noe: .

Die Lösung mit einem PHP/ASP/CGI hätte den Vorteil, dass trotz keiner existierenden aktiven Komponente Daten ausgetauscht werden könnte (bspw. per XML). Und PHP/ASP/CGI bieten viele Provider schon zu sehr günstigen Konditionen an.

Siehe dazu auch den Thread: Grosse Datenmengen in Applet einlesen.


----------

